# "LawnFlite" Mower ID?



## ascendedmaster

Gentlemen,

Here we have a mid eighties (?) MTD LawnFlite mower over here in the UK which still works well, however..

I need to purchase the belt which drives the cutting blade but the old belt is broken/stretched with no identifying marks, it may have been incorrect anyway. I have ordered a B46 which I hope will fit. 

Also, both the model number and serial are completely obscured on the mower itself. I wonder if you can identify the mower by model number as I'm struggling to find this out myself.

All the details I have are:

MTD LAWNFLITE

11HP
30IN
5 SPEED ELECTRIC

The mower has an 11HP Briggs & Stratton engine, a 30" deck & rear discharge. Please see attached pictures. Any help here would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Looks alot like my 80's MTD wizard - hood looks like my 90's MTD task force. Is the motor original to the tractor? That can get you in the ballpark for its year .

My dad called MTD directly to see what size belt the deck took on his 88 MTD a few years back - id give them as many details as you can ( deck size/motor size and motor numbers- 5 speed...ect) and see if they can tell you the correct length belts for it.

Heres the MTD home page : 

MTD Products


----------



## jhngardner367

*lawnflite*

I got on the mtd parts site,and the closest model # is 135-668-009,and from what I can see from the site,it's a 1985 model year. Go to MTD Lawn Mower Parts - Genuine MTD Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment, Troy-Bilt Mowers & More put in the model# ,and you should be able to come up with a belt #.Good hunting!:usa:


----------



## ascendedmaster

Thanks for the tips, I think it may be an '85 135-668-009 as you suggest. I have a B46 on the mower now, it's a little too short though as it still drives the deck with the lever fully raised. I know the B48 is too long, so it may be a B47 next time. 

I'm looking for some adjustment on the deck belt pullies. I adjusted the locating rods running from behind the front axle to the middle arms on the deck but I think these are for altering angle rather than length. Any suggestions?

Thanks, Ed


----------



## dangeroustoys56

MTD's usually have lil spring brake pads mounted under the footrests - when the deck is raised- the pads contact the top of the deck mandrels and stop them from turning - check and see if the mandrel pulleys have a large flat top - usually after a new belt is put on, it grabs more and doesnt slip when disengaged .

I have 8 MTD's and they all came from the factory like that ....


----------



## jhngardner367

MTD likes to have odd sizes,for their belt lengths. What would be a 46",for most units,may be a 45&11/16",on an MTD unit. I'm restoring a tradesman,and though the interchange book gave me a length of 54&1/2"x 5/8,the factory belt is a
54&11/32x5/8. Doesn't seem like much of a difference,but it took longer to "break in",and start running properly.Run yours a bit,and see if it loosens up,a bit,without burning/chunking/peeling. If you look up the tractor on the mtd site I gave you,thebelts listed,will have the size listed,as well.


----------



## Country Boy

jhngardner367 said:


> MTD likes to have odd sizes,for their belt lengths. What would be a 46",for most units,may be a 45&11/16",on an MTD unit. I'm restoring a tradesman,and though the interchange book gave me a length of 54&1/2"x 5/8,the factory belt is a
> 54&11/32x5/8. Doesn't seem like much of a difference,but it took longer to "break in",and start running properly.Run yours a bit,and see if it loosens up,a bit,without burning/chunking/peeling. If you look up the tractor on the mtd site I gave you,thebelts listed,will have the size listed,as well.


Its not just MTD that uses odd sizes. Ariens is a big one on that. They also like to use belts that are .6" wide instead of .5" Regular A belt just doesn't quite work.


----------



## jhngardner367

Yeah,I've run into that with Simplicity,too.Especially their belts with dual sides/angles!PITA!!


----------

